# International 7400 plow and sander



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

2004 International 7400 with 52,000 miles, Dt466 215hp, Allison automatic, 33k GVWR, airbrakes, 10' Monroe flatbed, Swenson stainless steel hydraulic spreader, Wausau 10' snow plow. Tires are like new. 

$49,500 located in Omaha, NE


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

@Mark Oomkes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice truck!

Good luck with the sale, not really what I'm looking for right now...maybe.


----------

